# security



## 97Nissman (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Guys!
I am new to this forum.
I just bought a 1997 Altima 2.4L SE last week.
I noticed the windows on the drivers side and passengers side have stickers saying Anti Theft System.. but i do not have anything but 2 keys, no keyfab.
Is there anyway to find out if i have the anti theft system in the car. they PO never said anything bout it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it has it, there should be a security system lamp. To test the system, roll down the driver's window and make sure the hood and trunk are closed. Lock the doors with the key and wait a minute. Reach in and manually unlock the door and open it; the alarm should activate. To deactivate, use the key in the door lock or trunk lock to unlock it.


----------



## belacane (Nov 9, 2011)

I also just not too long ago got a 1997 Altima.

There's a tiny little on/off switch near the handbrake for the anti-theft system. 

I never use mine, but the switch is there


----------

